# Ivermectin for worms



## Rhondax6

I called our local vet and asked what I could use for worms, Ivermectin was his recommendation.  Silly me, I didn't ask dosage thinking it would be on the package.  Does anyone know?

TIA! 

Rhonda


----------



## lilhill

I give them 1cc per 50 lbs. injected, or orally.


----------



## helmstead

I do double what Lilhill does - 1 cc per 22 lbs (injectable or pour on) orally.

If you use paste, it is 4x the label dosage by weight - so if your goat weighs 50 lbs, you give them the 200 lb dosage of the paste.


----------



## Rhondax6

Thank you both!  He's just the littlest bit of a goat, 10 pounds soaking wet, so I'll give him a little bit and see how he does.

Thanks again.

Rhonda


----------



## cmjust0

Rhondax6 said:
			
		

> Thank you both!  He's just the littlest bit of a goat, 10 pounds soaking wet, so I'll give him a little bit *and see how he does.*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Rhonda


Hmmmm..."see how he does," aye?  

Is he doing poorly now, or are you just worming preventatively?


----------



## Rhondax6

I just made an appointment for him to see a vet.  After researching I don't think I can do this alone.  Thank you for all of your help though!  I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## cmjust0

First of all...good on ya for being willing to use a vet.  

Now...just out of curiosity, why do you think he needs to see a vet?  What's going on with him?


----------



## Rhondax6

Something about him just doesn't seem right.  He's all boney and he sleeps MOST of the day.  He's only our second goat and our first goat had enough energy for ten, that's the only thing I have to compare it to.  He was loaded with lice when we got him so I won't be surprised if he has other issues but I hope he doesn't!


----------



## cmjust0

Oh, ok...  Let us know what the vet says, and BRAVO to you for taking him.  

Just out of curiosity...are the insides of his eyelids almost white or really pale pink?


----------



## Rhondax6

I didn't check there but to me his gums seem to be.  I'm hoping I'm making it all up in my nervous mind but he just does not seem "right."  Poor baby.  Thanks for your concern


----------



## cmjust0

Keep us posted, if you would..  

You might consider checking his eyelids to get a FAMACHA score..  Here's the chart:







Sorry it's so big, but it's a bit intricate.

Keep in mind that your monitor settings will have an effect on the coloration...that is, it may look different on your screen than mine or someone else's, and it's best to have a famacha card right in front of you.  Still, this should give you an indication of where to look and approximately what you're looking for.

I've personally seen worm-killed goats whose eyelids are as white as the background of this text..  Yikes..


----------



## Rhondax6

We're back.  She couldn't see anything in the stool using her own tools so she's sending it out to be examined further.  We should know by Wednesday......


----------



## cmjust0

How are his inner eyelids looking?


----------



## cmjust0

How the goat today?


----------



## Rhondax6

Oops, sorry I didn't see your posts until just now!  He's doing as well as always.  Seems a little tired but he's just a baby, maybe that's normal?  He eats a lot and drinks ok......

The vet just called and said he has coccidia.  She recommended Corid as a drench for both goats and Ivermec injectable for worm prevention.  I've read scary things about coccidia.  How worried should I be?


----------



## cmjust0

You should get that taken care of ASAP.  

Your local feedstore may have CoRid, but I know a lot of folks prefer using Di-Methox or Albon..  CoRid (amprollium) is in a lot of feed, and I've read that certain strains of coccidia have become resistant to it..  As such, it's said to be less effective than it used to be.

I'd get some kind of coccidia treatment in him just as soon as you can, though.  

Good luck.


----------



## Roll farms

I copied this from an earlier reply I made to someone who had a goat w/ Cocci....

I'd drench them w/ dimethox, 1 cc per 5 # on the first day, 1cc per 10# days 2-7.  Then retreat in 14 days, and again in 21 days.

Give him calf manna feed and red cell drench to build his blood up. 
Vitamin B shots and Probios will help, too.

Coccidia destroys the lining of the intestines, so that even if they're eating, they can't ABSORB what they eat.

I'll add...Corid works by interfering w/ the goat absorbing B vitamins / thiamine...which is what Cocci feeds off of.  
Too much corid can make the goat sicker than the cocci will, IMHO...
Corid's been the standard med used w/ cats and dogs but they aren't goats....

I order DiMethox powder from Jeffers Supply, mix it w/ 3 c water, shake it well, and dose as I stated above.  REPEAT every 21 days until it frosts, they will just keep shedding and picking it up.

Once the goat's older, he'll build up immunity to it.  When they're little, they don't have the chance to.

Good luck w/ him!


----------



## nightshade

please let us know how he does. We just lost a goat over the weekend with conditions that sound awfully familiar to yours, all boney, she never really grew or put weight on after we got her, and seemed rather weak and frail compared to our other goats. Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## Rhondax6

Oh man, it's all so much.......  So Corid is a bad choice as treatment?  I called every feed store within 50 miles and no one has it anyway.  I'll call in the morning looking for DiMethox powder and start him right away.  He's only 10 pounds, did I mention that?  Is his bitty size a bad thing in fighthing this?  

I can't thank you all enough for your help.


----------



## Rhondax6

nightshade said:
			
		

> please let us know how he does. We just lost a goat over the weekend with conditions that sound awfully familiar to yours, all boney, she never really grew or put weight on after we got her, and seemed rather weak and frail compared to our other goats. Please let us know how you make out.


That sounds just like Buckley   The vet, who has goats herself, said it's easy to cure.  Sigh.


----------



## Roll farms

With a credit card and a visit to Jeffers Livestock Supply. com, you can have the dimethox at your door in 2 days....I've not found a local feed store (here in IN) that carries it.


----------



## vaden boers

ok can u find medicated goat feed in your area ? if so get them started on it , also albon is usally avalible thru vets or feed store , it is a multi species treatment ( used on dogs alot ) , this will treat it for now ,  medicated feed will prevent it , beware of red cell products when used on  goats , its i VERY high in copper and you can over doese them with copper , try to offer black strap mollases this is high in iron  , and safe , helps them to rebuild the red blood cells . also try to offer alfalfa hay its high in protien . if they stop eating make mush out of pellets and water and syringe into their mouths as a drench ,  molasses can also be given as a drench .


----------



## Rhondax6

On Monday Buckely received his worm shot, a vitamin b shot and we started corid.  He has one more day of the corid then he's done.  He's like a new goat!  I don't know if it was the vitamin b or the corid or both, I don't even care...  He's kickin up his heels and  head butting with Phinehas (our older goat) for the first time since we got him.  Thank you ALL for your advice.  You saved a little goat!  Oh, how often should he get the vitamin b shot?


----------

